# If you could have one professional cooking appliance...



## buckytom (Feb 19, 2012)

in another thread, tatt and i discussed that we'd like to have a salamander in our home kitchens.

it got me to thinking what other professional appliances that people might like to have in their home kitchens. deep fryer, professional stovetop or oven, walk in fridge, wok burner, high output dish washer, pizza oven, rotary smoker, etc..

if you could choose just one professional appliance (mexican workers do *not* count as appliances ) what would it be? why?

again, tatt and i agreed that we'd like a professional salamander. there's so many things that you can do with a salamander that you just can't do as well in an oven or even a regular broiler.


----------



## TATTRAT (Feb 19, 2012)

lol, good call, BT!

A salamander would deff be high on the list. Very versatile, great way to finish/broil things off, and besides a grill, the ideal way to cook a nice steak.

I wouldn't mind an industrial steamer, and a double stack convection oven as well.


----------



## Caslon (Feb 19, 2012)

Maybe a deep fat fryer, restaurant size and quality, designed into my Orgreenic kitchen.


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 19, 2012)

You can add me to the list who would like a salamander.  It's one of the (very) few things I miss from my restaurant days.  

I would also like a mid-sized mixer - I love my Pro 600 KA, but when making large wedding cake tiers it is sometimes a little on the teensy side.  And throw in a full sized blow (convection) oven and I will be in heaven.


Of course I just have to figure out how to get them all into my very small galley kitchen!


----------



## HistoricFoodie (Feb 19, 2012)

A salamander would be high on my list. But if I can only choose one it would be a deck oven. 

Of course, my first choice would be a kitchen large enough to accommodate professional equipment.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Feb 19, 2012)

Just one? I'd go with an Ole Hickory rotating smoker. And a couple cords of shagbark hickory.


----------



## CraigC (Feb 19, 2012)

Hobart slicer!


----------



## DampCharcoal (Feb 19, 2012)

CraigC said:


> Hobart slicer!


 
Oh man, that right there is my arch-nemesis!

I laid open the top of my right index finger along the entire length when cleaning one once and the stupid thing wasn't even on!

It was my own fault, of course, I'd been careless but they still scare me!


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Feb 19, 2012)

*An Oak Barrel For Home Made Spanish Red Wine*

Since we have a relatively modern apartment and for the cooking we both do, we already have almost everything there is room for including a Food Processor and Thermo Mix and Pasta Maker and Dish Washer ... we´ll take an oak barrel ... 

Good question ... Thanks. 

M.C.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 19, 2012)

6-burner gas range with 4-foot griddle and two ovens...I could put out some serious eats with that!  A friend in grade school, her family had the old gas range from the Remount Ranch, it was beauty to cook on.


----------



## Siegal (Feb 19, 2012)

My parents have a restaurant so some of these tools I am familiar with. The slicer is great! It's like an awesome mandolin (I need to get one! My husband won't let me as he thinks I am too clumsy and will hurt myself!). But then again once a year he has to drive an employee to the ER so maybe not best for home use. The juicer is also great but it's like 2 feet tall but juices everything so fast... My mom wants to kill me as I will throw a whole pineapple in there and drink its like 4$ just for my giant juice.  Also the food processor - its finicky like all. You need to screw everything on right but it's huge.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Feb 19, 2012)

Siegal, those slicers are no joke. I probably have an irrational fear of them but it's basically a large circular razor blade that spins at high RPM and whose motor is measured in horsepower.

I've had two accidents, neither of which required a trip to the ER but I'm a guy so I just duct taped the cuts.

It's actually a pretty sweet piece of equipment, you just cannot take your eye off of it for even a fraction of a second.


----------



## jabbur (Feb 19, 2012)

I am clueless about professional equipment.  I looked at the thread and was thinking may the Geico gekco's cousin was a gourmet chef or something!  I googled salamander + kitchen to find out what is was y'all were drooling over!  I think if I had a choice though I would either a deep fryer or gas grill stove top.  I would use them more often I think.


----------



## PolishedTopaz (Feb 19, 2012)

*When we upgraded our kitchen I got pretty much everything I wanted. Granite countertops, island, dishwasher, side by side fridge, brushed stainless finishes, tall cabinets, corner sink.........the works. I have all the tools I could ever need or hope for. So I am very fortunate for that. BUT Hmmmmm a Salamander would be pretty cool.  *


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 19, 2012)

I'll just take one fully equipped restaurant kitchen, please.

While a salamander would be fantastic, so would a pro stove, deep fryer and smoker.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 19, 2012)

Slicer, salamander, deep fryer...Andy has it right, I want one professional kitchen WITH walk in Fridge and Freezer.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 19, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Slicer, salamander, deep fryer...Andy has it right, I want one professional kitchen WITH walk in Fridge and Freezer.



Right!  If you're going to fantasize, why do so in moderation?  I want all of everything!


----------



## Steve Kroll (Feb 19, 2012)

I'd love a nice Viking range...


----------



## DampCharcoal (Feb 19, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> Right! If you're going to fantasize, why do so in moderation? I want all of everything!


 
Agreed! Except for the deli slicer. They're evil and want to kill me.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 19, 2012)

DampCharcoal said:


> Agreed! Except for the deli slicer. They're evil and want to kill me.



Funny, I never got hurt on a deli slicer...the lettuce shredder and potato cutter and the deep fryer were my nemeses. And the band saw in shop class...


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 19, 2012)

DampCharcoal said:


> Agreed! Except for the deli slicer. They're evil and want to kill me.




That's your fantasy, not mine.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Feb 19, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Funny, I never got hurt on a deli slicer...the lettuce shredder and potato cutter and the deep fryer were my nemeses. And the band saw in shop class...


 
Do your friends call you "8 Fingers?"

I'm lucky mine don't!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Feb 19, 2012)

I already have most of the stuff listed here; deli slicer, mandoline, juicer, deep fryer, etc. I probably could use a double oven stove, but only for holiday cooking. Salamander? I'd rather have a cameleon. They take up just as much room, but you hardly notice them.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Feb 19, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> That's your fantasy, not mine.


 
Don't have much of a sense of humor, do you?


----------



## HistoricFoodie (Feb 19, 2012)

Professional grade or not, I often wonder why a slicer is on so many people's wish list. Personally, I see no use for one in a home kitchen. 

My father had one. All it did is take up space. He probably used it as much as twice a year. 

So, could somebody explain it to me?


----------



## FrankZ (Feb 19, 2012)

For me it would have to be a stove.  The heart of cooking...  Everything else seems to be secondary to getting the food cooked.  And you can get em with a salamander built right in, though I am not sure I want one.  Looks like a good way to overcook a steak.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Feb 19, 2012)

HistoricFoodie said:


> Professional grade or not, I often wonder why a slicer is on so many people's wish list. Personally, I see no use for one in a home kitchen.
> 
> My father had one. All it did is take up space. He probably used it as much as twice a year.
> 
> So, could somebody explain it to me?


 
Well, they are nice because you can slice just about anything (meats AND vegetables) from razor thin to an inch or more thick, accurately.

That's fine for a commercial application but just not practical for home use.


----------



## gadzooks (Feb 19, 2012)

The stove we had in the Vets' House when I was in college. Six burner Wolf with a raised griddle, broiler underneath the griddle, warming shelf and two ovens that would (and did) accommodate a pair of forty pound steamship rounds.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 19, 2012)

DampCharcoal said:


> Do your friends call you "8 Fingers?"
> 
> I'm lucky mine don't!



I took the very tip of my middle finger on the left off...no bone involved.  Never felt it, until the school nurse put Merthiolate on it.  Now, it still has no feeling and I never put Merthiolate, or anything that will really sting, on the wounds of my patients.

I never did get a cool nickname...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 19, 2012)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I already have most of the stuff listed here; deli slicer, mandoline, juicer, deep fryer, etc. I probably could use a double oven stove, but only for holiday cooking. Salamander? I'd rather have a cameleon. They take up just as much room, but you hardly notice them.



N-O-T allowed to do that when I'm drinking coffee....I not only got the computer, but I got Shrek from across the room...


----------



## HistoricFoodie (Feb 19, 2012)

_That's fine for a commercial application but just not practical for home use. _

That's exactly my feeling, DC. 

I used one when I was cooking professionally, and recognize it's usefullness in that kind of environment. But I can't imagine it being a benefit in the home kitchen.

In the home kitchen, given the quantities involved, there's not much I can't do with either my knives or mandoline.

But many people do have/want them. So I figure there must be some sort of benefit that I'm missing???


----------



## Somebunny (Feb 19, 2012)

We received a meat slicer as a wedding gift 25 years ago.  I can honestly say that it was used maybe 4-5 times in the first couple of years and has just been taking up shelf space since then.  It's just not something I use often for two people.  I think I might get some use out of a salamander tho


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 19, 2012)

HistoricFoodie said:


> _That's fine for a commercial application but just not practical for home use. _
> 
> That's exactly my feeling, DC.
> 
> ...



I shop at Costco...I like to buy the whole hunks of lunchmeats, cheeses and slice them myself.  I can set it up, dial in the slice and let her rip.  Also the Biannual clan meetings would go alot quicker in the food prep area.  I also do lunches for work at times, a deli slicer would kick butt!  Cooking for 200 is quite the undertaking.


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 19, 2012)

HistoricFoodie said:


> Professional grade or not, I often wonder why a slicer is on so many people's wish list. Personally, I see no use for one in a home kitchen.
> 
> My father had one. All it did is take up space. He probably used it as much as twice a year.
> 
> So, could somebody explain it to me?


I actually have one from my catering business and I use it at home now all the time. 

I buy whole salamis, roasts, chicken breasts, etc. and slice them for deli meats for DH's lunches.  Even the deli meats (beef, pork, chicken) have additives he can't have and this way I cook them from scratch and get a nice thin slice.

I also use it for onions when making French onion soup, salads, pizza toppings, sugar cookie dough and on one occasion even used it to slice fondant evenly for decorations on cupcakes (I made a tube, refrigerated it and then sliced - I still cut the actual round out of each piece, but they were nice and flat and thin!).


----------



## 4meandthem (Feb 19, 2012)

I would say wood fired oven but there are too many days when it is illegal to one around here. (Bay Area air quality mgmnt)

A salamander would be next choice.


----------



## Claire (Feb 19, 2012)

Mom had (and probably still does) a meat/cheese slicer; not  pro quality, but we used it a lot.  It was heavy metal of some kind on a heavy wooden base, and she used it a lot.  But we were a large family and she did buy meats and cheeses in bulk, then slice them thin herself.  I bought what I though was the same thing once but it was made with flimsy materials and was a danger to fingers.  

For two people with an average size kitchen, don't see the need for "professional" kitchen equipment.  In order to own any of it, I'd also have to wish for an entire new kitchen.  Just the though of that much renovation makes me nervous, and I'm not a nervous person!  I will say I do have a "pro" Bron mandolin, for much the same reason I wanted the slicer for many moons ago.  Thin, uniform slices -- and, mostly, for julienned vegetables, without fingers coming off, which happened when I bought the  plastic affairs.  I understand they've improved over the years, but when I had them, they'd slide all over the place and be a  pain.  I find the finger guards for any of the above very clumsy to work with, and found a metal mesh glove and really enjoy it, for both the mandolin and the old-style knuckle scrapers.  

My mandolin is about 8 years old, and it doesn't seem as sharp as it used to be.  I wonder if they can be sharpened?  Anyone know?  It just occurred to me, I'll have to post this elsewhere.


----------



## gadzooks (Feb 19, 2012)

I have a Bron mandoline, older probably than yours. It is nickel plate rather than stainless steel, and yes, the blade can be removed and sharpened. I also have a plastic Borner V slicer, nearly as old, I think, that is still sharp enough to use. The angled blade seems to work better than perpendicular.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 19, 2012)

HistoricFoodie said:


> Professional grade or not, I often wonder why a slicer is on so many people's wish list. Personally, I see no use for one in a home kitchen.
> 
> My father had one. All it did is take up space. He probably used it as much as twice a year.
> 
> So, could somebody explain it to me?



When I lived in Denmark we had a hand crank slicer - not as scary as motorized. We used it all the time, even when it was just me and my mom. I'll admit we used it mostly for slicing heavy rye bread into 2 mm thick slices.

I make Danish cold cuts and roasts make great cold cuts as does homemade corned beef. Like LPBeier, I don't like the amounts of additives found in commercial cold cuts. This would all be easier with a slicer. It's also important to have pretty slices when making Danish "open-face sandwiches".

I have that slicer, but it is missing a part. If I can find someone to machine it for me, I will be very happy.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Feb 19, 2012)

I'd be happy to have the typical home gourmet kitchen, including an island. I think I might prefer to have the sink in a separate counter, facing a greenhouse type window so I can enjoy watching outdoors as I wash stuff. I'd be happy to try both that and the in the island sink and decide which is better. I've never had an island at all. And lots of counter space, besides the island. You can't have too much counter space, can you? And lots of cabinet space to store pots and pans and all that other stuff. (Skip the rack, I'm not good at cleaning and if I had a rack my pans would always be covered with dusty grease, or greasy dust.)

A double oven sounds nice. Viking stove sounds nice too. I've seen 'em in stores.. I'd be happy with 4 burners or maybe with 4 and a griddle. Convection ovens are not unusual in homes but I hear some commercial ovens have steam injection. Is that good?

I'd like a walk in pantry please, and a side-by-side refrigerator too! And a deep freeze, but not in the kitchen. Garage is okay for that.

Sorry if I violated the concept of the topic. All my wants are in terms of a nicer kitchen, not a gadget. If just one appliance, then probably a heavy duty mixer suitable for bread making. ... But I'll still take the over-and-under oven and the side-by-side refrigerator! 

And no way do I want one of those slicers. I have 10--count 'em--10 fingers (if you can count thumbs) and I want to keep them all. I'll be just as happy to use a big honkin' knife to satisfy my limited slicing needs. A hand mandolin satisfies the rest of my slicing needs, along with my food processor.


----------



## Siegal (Feb 19, 2012)

This is more of a tool then an appliance but I bought a 24 quart pot at the restaurant supply b/c I never had a pot big enough to make stock. I am using it right now....


----------



## CraigC (Feb 19, 2012)

HistoricFoodie said:


> Professional grade or not, I often wonder why a slicer is on so many people's wish list. Personally, I see no use for one in a home kitchen.
> 
> My father had one. All it did is take up space. He probably used it as much as twice a year.
> 
> So, could somebody explain it to me?


 
One among many uses! Carpaccio!


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 19, 2012)

CraigC said:


> One among many uses! Carpaccio!


Oh, my goodness!  How could I forget THAT one!   Haven't made any lately but you can't beat an electric slicer (and a freezer) for perfect carpaccio!


----------



## powerplantop (Feb 19, 2012)

Wok burner with a good hood

Wood fired oven

Really good meat slicer.


----------



## Leolady (Feb 19, 2012)

I already own everything I want from a Hobart N-50, to a Robot Coupe R2 food processor, Vita Mix 4000 blender, small commercial slicer, 24 qt and up stockpots, etc.  I can't think of a thing I need.


----------



## CraigC (Feb 19, 2012)

LPBeier said:


> Oh, my goodness! How could I forget THAT one!  Haven't made any lately but you can't beat an electric slicer (and a freezer) for perfect carpaccio!


 
Arugula, shaved Parm and a little dressing! You should never forget!


----------



## roadfix (Feb 20, 2012)

buckytom said:


> if you could choose just one professional appliance (mexican workers do *not* count as appliances )


Why not?


----------



## rozz (Feb 20, 2012)

Yes, this please. Have it delivered to my apartment posthaste.



Steve Kroll said:


> I'd love a nice Viking range...


----------



## Robo410 (Feb 20, 2012)

I discovered that the most important commercial appliance was ventilation. The next is heat. Pro style ranges are nice but still not commercial ranges. Power burners are paltry compared to the jet engine of a commercial wok burner (125,000 btu) Then comes the sharp knife--not fancy or expensive, just razor sharp. Finally comes the knowledge to use these tools. 

I had to settle for good ventilation, a good pro style range, a sharp knife and a great culinary education (which began at home).

The reality is I gots what I needs.  But I do like my KA 600 and my Vitamix. 

Right now I'd settle for a second dishwasher...really handy when entertaining.


----------



## HistoricFoodie (Feb 20, 2012)

One of the more difficult kitchen tasks, especially when preparing a multi-course meal, is keeping things warm. Yet, the magic words Alto-Sham have yet to appear. Surprising.

Being as we've morphed into listing all the appliances we want, put me down for one.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 20, 2012)

Never considered an Alto-Shaam, I am more inclined towards a steam table.  That said, I wouldn't have to buy any additional steam table pans...I have scads of them.


----------



## GB (Feb 20, 2012)

I have always wanted a restaurant sized griddle. A salamander would come in very handy too.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Feb 20, 2012)

GB said:


> I have always wanted a restaurant sized griddle. A salamander would come in very handy too.


 
Hey, GB.

My church moved a few years ago and the new building is equipped with a small, commercial grade kitchen. 

If I remember correctly, on condition of having a large gas range, the County required a Halon System equipped hood which I think was in the $15,000 range.

Yeesh.


----------



## GB (Feb 20, 2012)

Yeah that sounds about right


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 20, 2012)

When I win the lottery, it won't matter how much my new kitchen costs...


----------



## DampCharcoal (Feb 20, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> When I win the lottery, it won't matter how much my new kitchen costs...


 
Among the ridiculously opulent accessories would be a heated marble kitchen floor.

Just because!


----------



## JoshuaNY (Feb 21, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> I'd love a nice Viking range...



Sign me up for one of those too. And a nice industrial hood to go with it.


----------



## merstar (Feb 22, 2012)

A built-in indoor grill!


----------



## FluffyAngel (Feb 22, 2012)

A walk in refrigerator & freezer so I can expand on my attempts to stockpile & hoard food for the possibility of a famine.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 22, 2012)

FluffyAngel said:


> A walk in refrigerator & freezer so I can expand on my attempts to stockpile & hoard food for the possibility of a famine.



LOL!  It's why I have two pantries....


----------



## forty_caliber (Feb 22, 2012)

Since Santa put an Induction range and convection oven in my stocking, my next big "need" would be a self standing griddle to go with the bigger kitchen in the bigger house.  

.40


----------



## FrankZ (Feb 22, 2012)

forty_caliber said:


> Since Santa put an Induction range and convection oven in my stocking, my next big "need" would be a self standing griddle to go with the bigger kitchen in the bigger house.
> 
> .40




My grandma, what big feet you have....


----------



## buckytom (Feb 22, 2012)

FluffyAngel said:


> A walk in refrigerator & freezer so I can expand on my attempts to stockpile & hoard food for the possibility of a famine.



fluff, how are you going to supply power to run the walk-in? i would imagine the power grid would collapse along with normal society if there was a great famine.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Feb 22, 2012)

buckytom said:


> fluff, how are you going to supply power to run the walk-in? i would imagine the power grid would collapse along with normal society if there was a great famine.



I was thinking the same thing. Great minds and all that...

Anybody who is planning on famine and civil disruption should be concerning themselves with preserved food (dried, canned...) and probably should stockpile seeds and locate somewhere with a source of water, then plant crops after society has disintegrated.


----------



## Julio (Feb 25, 2012)

For me it would have to be an electric stove with one burner. Last year during the summer my apartment building was left with gas for 3 months. I was given a cheapy electric stove that broke on the 2nd day.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Feb 25, 2012)

Julio in civil disruption there isn't going to be any electricity. If I were you I'd ask for a propane stove, perhaps a single or double burner Coleman used in camping. You can use 1 lb. disposable propane bottles or get an adapter and run it from larger refillable containers (again subject to civil disruption).

In the long term you'd want a wood burning stove, and live near a forest. Preferably a forest with live game.


----------



## jonnyjonny_uk (Feb 26, 2012)

I would have an original tandoor oven so that I could cook tandoori chicken and naan breads)


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Feb 26, 2012)

I've been thinking along the same lines, maybe build my own outdoor tandoor some day. I too really love tandoori chicken and naan bread, particularly garlic naan bread.


----------



## jonnyjonny_uk (Feb 26, 2012)

Gourmet Greg said:


> I've been thinking along the same lines, maybe build my own outdoor tandoor some day. I too really love tandoori chicken and naan bread, particularly garlic naan bread.



If you decide to do it I'll help you build it Greg and we'll celebrate with my chicken tikka masala and you can do the garlic naans

You can't beat mopping up a nice thick curry sauce with a juicy garlic butter naan bread Hmmmmmmmmm.........do I have any curry left in the kitchen


----------



## MarcD (Feb 27, 2012)

Dishwasher!!....

When I think "commercial" I get the impression of large scale food prep or storage. I would like a 6 burner range....just because (or just in case). It's kinda cramped cooking on a standard 30" range. But, that's all I have ever owned and made do when it came time to can tomatoes or blanch veggies. I spent many hours in the kitchen putting away the crops from a large garden......nothing compares to home grown.


----------



## Claire (Feb 27, 2012)

Was only thinking of kitchens.  If I had the money, I'd have an outdoor kitchen.  I think I've seen some Weber ones that I liked in W-S or something like that.  I prefer the taste of coals, but one I saw had a gas hook up to light the coals.  An outdoor small sink, one gas burner, stuff like that.  My kitchen isn't air conditioned (does inside central a/c count as kitchen equipment?) and I'd just love to be able to sweat outside rather than in.


----------



## FluffyAngel (Feb 27, 2012)

buckytom said:
			
		

> fluff, how are you going to supply power to run the walk-in? i would imagine the power grid would collapse along with normal society if there was a great famine.



Worry not. This I know.  Totally joking my friend.  I'm not REALLY expecting a famine. If the end comes near, I don't want to survive the huge loss & suffering of so many family & loved ones. I just meant I sometimes hoard food to the extent of a person preparing for a famine. In my attempts to save everything by freezing it or extend it's life with refrigeration (every crumb of leftovers known to man, & every grocery item threatened by expiration) and my attempts to cash in on "deals" with coupons or other good fortune I find myself wishing I had a restaurant style walk in fridge & freezer combo. My fridge & freezers stay packed to the point ya gotta take something out so you CAN dig around and find what you need. It's all good though, I don't mind the digging. This just means I am blessed  ;-)


----------



## danbuter (Feb 28, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> I'd love a nice Viking range...



Me too!


----------

